# 2 miscarriages in a row and no children



## Molly1015

Hi, I am new here and 3 weeks ago, I had my 2nd miscarriage within 5 months. My husband and I decided to start trying to have kids and became pregnant the 1st month trying. We carried a baby for 8 weeks until we lost it. Then we got pregnant again before my 1st period and lost that baby at 6 weeks. Now, 3 weeks later, I am still bleeding. I am seeing the DR tomorrow because I might need a DNC. I am feeling hopeless towards having a child anymore. I cannot even FATHOM going through this emotional roller coaster anytime soon. I really want a baby and I know it is worth the pain of a possible miscarriage, but I am just so scared to try again. I am 27 and very healthy so I am not sure what is wrong with my body. Prayer has been my only source of solace these days because I dont know what else to do. Anyone else find themselves in a deep depression after a MC? or 2?


----------



## maratobe

hey hun firstly im so sorry for your losses! :hugs:
i, myself have had 2 MC aswell and it is a very trying time and i can get really down about it aswell... many ladies on here are going through similar stuff.
i hope you doctor can help you hun and welcome here....you will find lots of support within this lovely forum!
:hugs:


----------



## Lolly W

Hi Molly - as Maratobe said, I'm sorry to hear you're feeling so down but you're welcome to vent here. 

My story is incredibly similar to yours. My husband and I decided to start trying for as baby in August 2008. I discovered I was pregnant the first month but, when we went for our 12 week scan, I'd had a missed miscarriage. It then tok us a whole year to conceive again and, unbelievably, the baby's heart had stopped beating when we went for a 'reassurance' scan at 8 weeks. This last miscarriage was in December 2009 and we are now both desperate for a family. So much so that every single month I am heartbroken when my period arrives. I'm 2 days late today and, although I know I'm not pregnant (I've tested twice), I find it very difficult to deal with the hope and despair every month. I just keep thinking that, if it takes another year to conceive, I'm not getting any younger and the thought of another miscarriage terrifies me.

Feel free to message me if you want to chat and remember you're certainly not alone here x


----------



## Dannib247

hunni im so sory for your losses and i hope the next bean you have with be a super glued one :) massive hugs xx


----------



## tinks28

So sorry for your losses hunni , im 28 and have had two miscarriages too (12 weeks and 8 weeks :() its so awful wj=hen all you want is to know why , i know how you feel hun i was devasted and scared when doctors told me wont look into why until have had three mc 
keep trying hun it will happen :) xx big hugs xx


----------



## MsLynn225

Aww! i am soo sorry for your loss...

My happy and I have been together for a long time now, and we have tried many times, and lost my first at (7weeks) and my second (13 and half weeks).. I know what you are going through, and no it is not easy... But we are all here to support you<3


----------



## hb1

:hugs: you're def not alone here - sorry for your loss :hugs:

hx


----------



## Molly1015

I really appreciate everyones nice comments and support. It is great to know that I am not the only person going through this. I will be praying for peace for all of you!


----------



## mamawatoto

so sorry that you had to go through this...Our son arrived at 25 weeks in Jan 2011 (stillborn) something died within me...when the Dr said there was no heart beat i pray to God that i never hear these words again in my life...

We got alot of support from friends and family, mostly we put our faith in God as he well knows why things happen the way they do...we will never know...we decided to try again as soon as we felt healthy physically as mentally i dont think I will be totally ok. We fell pregnant very quickly but sadly I miscarried at 5 weeks.. on 17th April 2011..I feel numb with emotions but I still have faith in God I know in HIS time He will cause the sun to shine for us....dont give up all you strong women & MEN.


----------



## Genie

Again, very similar situation. I'm 26 and am on my second miscarriage. They were both around 7 weeks, and I'm feeling very very bleak. Have just got my period after our first month of trying again and I'm devastated. I can't really say anything to help, as I'm in the same position myself but hopefully it helps just to know there are other people in the same situation as yourself. I try looking at people's success stories just to remind myself there is still hope even if it doesn't feel like it sometimes xx


----------



## LeeC

Hi Ladies, thought I would add to this thread, I have had 5 previous m/c's and 1 ectopic pregnancy.

First of all I am so sorry for everyone who has had to go through this, it is tragic that we all have to learn to live with this and pick ourselves up when we lose our babies and our dreams to try again, with the fear and stress that hangs over any future pg's.

I have never given up hope, although there have been times when I have felt truly defeated, I just wanted to say that it never gets any easier, but all we can do is stay strong and believe that one day we will hold our forever babies and they will be so very much loved and wanted.

Sending hugs to everyone on this thread xxx.


----------



## molly27

hi hun im so sorry for ur losses. my ordeal is similiar. i had my third miscarriage in january.im 28 and first got pregnant two years ago after 8mths of trying then went for a scan at 10 weeks and had a missed miscarriage at 7 weeks then 2months later got pregnant again and again lost our baby at 6 weeks.it took 14 mths to become pregnant again and on xmas day i got my positive but as usual at 6 weeks i started bleeding.now the doctors have started doin tests and ill get them bak 4th may.i have blood clotting problems and am on heparin and asprin when pregnant but always on asprin.im hoping its just something simple wrong but im a nervous wreck worrying.we just want our baby.its so frustrating.dont worry ur not alone in this and u can chat to us anytime.


----------



## AFGrandaughtr

Ask the doctor if there is anything wrong...to run some tests.


----------



## Rumor Preston

I'm very sorry for your losses. I am a little older than you, but I have gone through the same situation. I'm very scared to try again, then again I really want to start a family. Taking small steps help, such as staying healthy, taking control of your concerns by talking to your GP. There are days when I feel optimistic and there are days when I don't feel so brave at all. Allowing time for your body to get ready is another way of keeping in control - feels like I'm doing something while gearing up the courage to try again. We all know MC are natures way of making sure that you have a healthy baby, you just want nature to be on you side the next time. Remember, we humans as a species have great perseverance, mind over matter is what I'm thinking. Good luck sister.:thumbup:


----------

